# Contact house committee on natural resources on public land bills today!



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.trcp.org/walk-softly-tweet-loudly/keep-public-lands-in-public-hands#.Vs4SJEVHanP If you have a Twitter this is probably the easiest way to contact them.



> Email from TRCP:
> America's public lands system is fundamental to our hunting and fishing traditions, and public access to outdoor recreation is an asset to each and every citizen of our country. That's why we are alarmed that some decision-makers are promoting the idea that America's public lands should be seized by individual states or sold off to private interests.
> 
> On Thursday, the House Natural Resources Committee will discuss a handful of bills that could close the gates to your public hunting and fishing areas forever. Two of these bills in particular, Rep. Don Young's H.R. 3650 and Rep. Raul Labrador's H.R. 2316, are overt attempts to undermine public land ownership.
> ...


Also HR4579 introduced by Chris Stewart is also detrimental to public land.

If you would like contact them and tell them to vote no on HR2316, HR3650, and HR4579. Keep our public lands public.

http://www.trcp.org/walk-softly-tweet-loudly/keep-public-lands-in-public-hands#.Vs4SJEVHanP


----------

